# Smoking and Cycling????



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone out there cycle and smoke?

Started cycling a few months back, and during this time have changed many aspects of my life in a positive way to accommodate my new found love.... The one thing I have regrettably continued to do is smoke.

3 days ago I gave away the evil weed. I am in my late 30's and have smoked a pack a day for over 20 years.

It has been a tough 3 days but I am hoping I can make this stick for fitness, financial and long term health issues.

My question? Has anyone else been a smoker and cycler and then stopped? I am imagining some great performance improvements but have no idea of what sort of % improvements I will receive and over what time frame to expect these?

Info, advise or even motivation from someone who has been there before would be greatly appreciated...

And please, do not fill this thread with comments such as "smoking is supid" and other non constructive comments. It is extremely hard to explain the addition of cigarettes to a non smoker. What I am looking for here are similar experiences and constructive comments.

Thank you,
TheSlug74


----------



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

Smoking is stupid. Cycling rox.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

I went through this. And yes, quitting smoking is one of the most difficult things I've done in my life. You should begin to notice some improvement almost immediately, within a couple of days at most. After about four to six weeks the improvement should be significant, particularly when you are working hard. Congrats on quitting and best of luck.


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to ride and smoke just like you. I then took a break from cycling for a bunch of years in which time, I quit smoking. Getting back on the bike a couple of years ago, it felt good to be riding again but it had been too long for me to feel a difference between my smoking and non-smoking years in the context of cycling anyway.

Health wise and in terms of general well being, I've never been better though. Stay strong. It won't be easy to quit but you will feel much more alive in a month or two.

Good luck. The demon of nicotine addiction is a hard one to beat.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I had the legs to go with the other guys but would run out of air before they did. After quitting smoking, I had the air to keep up.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jd3 said:


> I had the legs to go with the other guys but would run out of air before they did. After quitting smoking, I had the air to keep up.


Exact same experience here. After racing as a junior, quit the sport and started smoking. Got back into the sport 30 years later and found out quickly that smoking got me dropped early-on in races. I was truly hooked—got very good at lighting a cigarette while riding!

Just as an aside to jd3: route those brake cables in your avatar properly


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

MPov said:


> I went through this. And yes, quitting smoking is one of the most difficult things I've done in my life.


You ought to try and quit drinking.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

yes, I did that.
I quit when I realized that the only reason I started smoking in the first place was peer pressure, no other reason, and that's a dumb reason to do anything.
It's the only reason anyone starts smoking. I mean that first cigarette, did it really taste good? I'm sure they do now that you are addicted though, but I'm betting it taste like crap but you smoked it anyway just because you thought you looked "cool". I highly doubt it tasted good, not the first one....


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

I used smokeless tobacco when I was a teen riding around on a BMX with neighborhood boys. I moved to cigarettes later, but have never been a really heavy smoker (1 or 2 smokes a day, have been some periods of "quitting" or going back to smokeless tobacco). 

If you can quit, great, if not, try ecigs. The prices have gone down (online, don't buy in store or truckstop, too high). They aren't as satisfying for nicotine, but smell better and aren't barred in as many buildings.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

I smoked for 20+ years; road cycling for the last 4, 3 of which while I was still smoking. Even then I could outride most of my friends though they didn't smoke but it's all relative (I didn't race or anything like that). I've quit smoking for almost a year now. However, I didn't immediately notice any performance gains but have seen improvements when I compare rides from back then and now. However, I have stepped up my riding over the this past Spring and Summer which definitely contributed to the increase in performance. 

I quit cold turkey (so far so good, still have cravings because of habit). My friend, who dropped the habit at the same time, used Chantix which he said really helped with the cravings. I on the other hand just tried to make sure I was busy doing something (at work or home) to help keep my mind off of cigarettes. I ride more now but I personally don't attribute it to having stopped smoking. Best of luck to you if you decide to quit.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

All I can say is my father quit smoking 20 years ago after smoking a pack a day for 40 years and he is alive today unlike my mother who died last year of enphasema from smoking. Once you stop its a big life change especially if all your friends were bar smokers like my fathers. Getting into biking is the best thing ever and I hope you stay with it. Try commutting it will force you to ride.


----------



## TLDetroit (Feb 8, 2010)

Good Luck, just think of all the money you will save too. I am not a smoker but, can not believe how expensive a pack of cigarretes has become.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

I used to be a heavy smoker. I started when I was 12 and between the age of 16 and 23 I smoked a pack every day. Then I decided that it is time to stop. I knew that I need some extra motivation to do this. I was interested in cycling so I bought a really expensive bike. I was a poor collage student and $2000 was a huge amount of money for me at that time.

The idea was that since I have spent so much money on the bike I really have to ride it a lot. Riding lot and smoking at the same time does not make sense. You have to chose one. So this purchase of the $2000 bike made me quit smoking. 

The first year was kind of hard for me. I had cravings all the time. 5 years later I feel confident that I am not going back to that ****. Now I ride 10 000+ miles a year and not because I need a motivation but just because I enjoy doing it.

I recommend such psychological trick to keep yourself motivated. But you have to spend a significant amount of money. It has to be at least the amount of your income for a month or better several months. I used it not only to quit smoking but for other stuff that requires a serious commitment. Want to learn a new language - sign up for a very expensive courses. Want to get fit - buy a yearly subscription to a fancy gym. And so on.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I quit smoking so my Ugg boots wouldn't smell like cigarette smoke! At first I thought I could simply get new Ugg boots at wholesale prices... but someone keeps deleting the threads telling me how. Bastards!


----------



## CBS78 (May 29, 2012)

I used to smoke a pack a day for 15+ years. I didn't get into cycling until I gained 30 lbs. after quitting smoking. So I can't really speak to smoking and cycling but in general you will feel so much better. 

I quit smoking using nicotine patches. I found this to be a little easier on me. It allowed me to break the physical habits of smoking first. Then once I got a few weeks of no smoke breaks - etc. You then start backing off on the nicotine with the patches. Allows you to deal with one aspect of the addition at a time. It is still pretty tough and it drags things out a little but I never had any real miserable days using this method. 

Good luck. No matter how tough it gets It is worth the struggle. Best life change my wife and I have ever made.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

velodog said:


> You ought to try and quit drinking.


Blasphemer! 

That's like trying to quit breathing... or eating!


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> Want to get fit - buy a yearly subscription to a fancy gym. And so on.


I don't know about the others but you know this doesn't work don't you? I have some over weight friends and coworkers that are probably super-duper platinum gym members. I think you're right in having to play psychological games with yourself to achieve specific goals but those games vary by the person. Personally, spending money on things to entice usage won't work, I have a closet full of crap to prove that. But if you put some competition into the mix I'm more likely to participate. Case in point - Strava.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

You can smoke and cycle if you do it with panache. Army basic training, Fort Leonard Wood, MO, 1982. I'll never forget the sight of my platoon's drill instructor rolling up on his Sears 3-speed with his Drill Sergeant hat on, puffing on a pipe.


(I kid - smoking will kill you if you do it right. Cycling will kill you if you do it wrong - I choose cycling.)


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I quit 37 years ago when I was in 11th grade (a pack a day at that point) after smoking from about 4th grade. A girl friend at the time and I both smoked. I quit and it made me realize how bad it tasted to kiss her. 

I eventually started again for a brief time and got another girlfriend that didn't smoke, I remembered how bad it tasted when I had quit and would kiss my smoking girlfriend. I quit cold turkey, although I chewed snuff for a few years but gave that up cold turkey as well.

Quitting tobacco usage are 2 of the best things I have done in my life! I look back now how much money I saved and how much damage I saved my body. My 78 year old mother in law is on oxygen as her lungs are shot, her sister with emphysema same thing. 

Although my wife and I did not smoke two of our kids smoke (just beaks my heart)and are just to young to realize how "stupid" it is to smoke and the damage it causes to other family members when these health isues come up from smoking.

I quit drinking almost 8 years ago now. This is the other thing I am glad I got away from. If you give yourself some time you will eventually realize how much better off that you don't smoke or drink. It is not easy and it takes time.

My way of doing anything I may quit is to see how many days I could go without doing it. After a while if I were to want to take a puff or a drink and did, I would be so upset with myself as I would have to go that long again to get to that point. After thinking that way I wouldn't do it and always was so glad I didn't! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

If you've made it 3 days, then by far the worst is behind you.

I quit a year and a half ago after being a pack a day smoker for 28 years. I was a pretty strong rider too 'back in the day'. But eventually it got harder and harder each year, and I got slower and slower as I will turn 50 next year.

I noticed improved breathing and lower heart rate almost right away. But I haven't really gotten faster, partly because I've added 15 pounds I can't get rid of. But I'm not discouraged and wouldn't go back for the world. I can still easily imagine breathing with congested lungs.

The first couple of days were awful, but not so bad after that. I did quit once before for over a year and that was a battle each day. Now my success is more from my attitude. I started to dread traveling because you can't smoke in airports and even hotels anymore. I got tired of being an addict, having to go out in the cold and rain. I do still occasionally get a strong urge, but I know I better not do one puff.

Like I said, the worst is over, and I hope that's motivation for you.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

Be careful smoking and biking, you'll get ash in your eye.
Greg


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

octobahn said:


> I don't know about the others but you know this doesn't work don't you? I have some over weight friends and coworkers that are probably super-duper platinum gym members. I think you're right in having to play psychological games with yourself to achieve specific goals but those games vary by the person. Personally, spending money on things to entice usage won't work, I have a closet full of crap to prove that. But if you put some competition into the mix I'm more likely to participate. Case in point - Strava.



Of course spending just money is not enough. There have to be some enjoyment in what you are doing. However, I am sure that your coworkers did not spend a significant part of their household income on the super-duper gym membership. They probably did not have to give up anything because of the gym membership. The key is to spend enough that it hurts - then you are committed. For a poor collage student it might be $1k but for someone that makes $200k a year it is probably $20k or maybe even $50k. I am not suggesting that everyone should spend big bucks on a bike gear but it works for me.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

ogre said:


> If you've made it 3 days, then by far the worst is behind you.
> .


Three days is easy. Ten days are easy too. The hard part is that there is always temptation. After you made it through 2 or 3 weeks you start thinking that now you are strong and that you can afford to have one. Or maybe you had a bad day at work and you just don't give a **** for that one night. Or had a few drinks in a company with smokers. And bams your back to smoking pack a day. Start again from square one.

I don't know about others but it took me a full year till I feel confident about myself.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

TheSlug74 said:


> Anyone out there cycle and smoke?
> 
> Started cycling a few months back, and during this time have changed many aspects of my life in a positive way to accommodate my new found love.... The one thing I have regrettably continued to do is smoke.
> 
> ...


Cycling is the one thing that has kept me from smoking. Maybe one every few months. But since really getting into this, I know I can't do my best on the bike if I smoke.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

DrSmile said:


> Blasphemer!
> 
> That's like trying to quit breathing... or eating!


Nah, I'd say that the Minister that called me a "detriment to society" was the Blasphemer.

But I really should thank him, because if he didn't get my back up I probably wouldn't have quit. 
Motivation, you know.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

When I was a kid I smoked and rode and it weren't no problem. But if I didn't quit smoking I sure wouldn't be riding a bike today. That kinda stuff is cumulative, and you smoke long enough you just won't have the wind to ride your bike. And the chances are that if you don't quit, that pack a day habit will just keep growing and that'll make it even harder to quit down the line.

And as far as the quitting goes, don't be talking about it. 


When those around you, friends, family and co-workers know you quit they'll be askin' how many days and don't you miss it and one won't hurt you. But if you don't mention it there is a real chance that nobody will notice that you aren't smoking till you've got some time under your belt.

Persevere.

Also, the less you talk about it the less you'll be thinking about it.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

velodog said:


> When I was a kid I smoked and rode and it weren't no problem. But if I didn't quit smoking I sure wouldn't be riding a bike today. That kinda stuff is cumulative, and you smoke long enough you just won't have the wind to ride your bike. And the chances are that if you don't quit, that pack a day habit will just keep growing and that'll make it even harder to quit down the line.
> 
> And as far as the quitting goes, don't be talking about it.
> 
> ...



*good point, good perspective with that post.*


I never did smoke and never will. Parents smoked and I got turned off to the stench at an early age. Of course I got a daily dose of second hand smoke every day until I left for school. 

To the O.P., hang in there.
Maybe when the urges hit, get on that bike and go for a long ride. Make those legs burn! Focusing on becoming a better cyclist might keep your mind off the smoking.


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for your personal experiences and encouragement.

4 days now and still "off the evil weed"!!!!!

Have had a few urges here and there for "just one more smoke"..... Fortunately, I have tried to concentrate on something else when this emotion has arisen and it has usually passed within a couple of minutes. 

If at home, I have just jumped on the trainer and pumped through 10 minutes to get my mind off the thought.....At work, I have just walked away from my office and drunk some water in the kitchen.... These little things have seemed to work so far...

Have also tried to do a 20-40 km ride every day since i stopped to relieve the tension and release some endorphins.....I will do an 80km ride in the morning and see if I can feel any lung difference on the longer climbs....

So far so good.....

Again, Thanks for all the support and encouragement. I wil keep checking the thread for more ideas....

Cheers,
TheSlug74


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

On a lighter (zing!) note:










Source, incl. who's who: CYCLING ART BLOG: Gentlemen's Club


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

Well done!

I saw it in a friend, who smoked for years, he stopped after starting to jog. The endorphin high & serotonin are a positive help to change. A man made addiction to a natural addiction.

 keep it one day at a time & smile more each day


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you push yourself and really workout hard - get a regular 40 mile route and compete with your best time, or sign up for some century rides or races you will have no desire to smoke.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck to you. Try not to think about it as much as you can. There are also free group meetings that you can attend for support. Pain is inevitible, suffering is optional.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

I have a riding friend who smokes. Occasionally we'll do a group ride, and let me tell you, there's nothing quite like the looks he gets from other riders when he whips out his pack of smokes at the food breaks.

From some of the stares, you'd have thought a cigarette and lighter was a set of works, which I guess they rather are.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

When my GF quit I made her give me the $10 a pack of smokes cost up here, after 3 months I gave her the money back and doubled it for her..she was amazed at the amount of Ten dollar bills or each saved pack of smokes.

2 years now and she is off yet still gets a craving.

Funny story, on our Donut ride here in Toronto one day I smelled a smoke really strong while the 200 or so of us were cruising slowly in the peleton, I looked up and there was this old school guy with a Coppi hat smoking...to funny!!

Give yourself a goal every 30 days, you can do this and you WILL start to get faster and feel better..


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I ride with a former smoker. When we met, he had just quit. Back then, on our group rides, if I wanted to drop him, I just needed to do about 25 mph. That would certainly get him off my wheel. He apparently is really motivated by competition. The following winter, he trained really hard, and the next season, he'd lost about 20 lbs. and was lightning fast. Now, I have to pry him off my wheel with a crowbar. Not only that, he's become the best climber in our group. 

I almost forgot to mention this. I know that he feels better because he no longer has these coughing attacks when we're going fast. 

Good luck to you and all the smokers out there who are breaking the habit. Quitting permanently is the best thing for you and your family.


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

re: price of smokes. Yeah, I think $7 a pack is bad, and I don't even buy 3 a week. I heard in NY it's about $11 or 12. I have thought about gardening my own, probably get a better flavor, just like home grown tomatoes are always best. The cheap cigs are half paper shreddings anyway. If you're going to do it, might as well buy in bulk, because buying the pack at a time and thinking of quitting gets expensive, and you can always sell them later (check your laws, maybe gift them to friends) if you do not want to smoke anymore.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Much respect for trying to give up. it's one thing you'll never regret.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

I quit in 1999. Aside from marrying my wife it is the best thing I ever did. 

You have plenty of years ahead of you to recover from the effects.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

BikesOfALesserGod said:


> I quit in 1999. Aside from marrying my wife it is the best thing I ever did.
> 
> You have plenty of years ahead of you to recover from the effects.


It was sometime in the mid eightys and I woulda never met my wife if I didn't quit.

Don't even miss it.


----------



## OWSI (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm going through this now. I have quit smoking several times for months, even for over a year. Plan now for how you will deal with cravings several month or even a year from now.
I do not notice the difference in "wind" nearly as much as I notice it in muscle strength and muscle endurance, and heart rate.
I see a significant difference in performance when I do a particularly hard ride in the mornings before I have that first smoke, and the same ride after I have had a smoke even several hours before. I read somewhere years ago that it takes 12 hours for the carbon monoxide to leave your blood stream. Hemoglobin binds to carbon monoxide much more readily then oxygen, thus starving your muscles of the much needed oxygen. I find after doing a hard ride that I have no desire for a cgarette for hours after the ride.
4 days into it, you are off to a good start... I suggest make certain that there are no cigarettes around, and if you don't buy any, then there aren't any available to smoke. If you have to make the effort to go buy them it is a lot easier to talk yourself out of it.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*I rember hearing-*

that they used to think it opened up your lungs for riding.


----------



## BugTooth (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm embarrassed to admit that I too smoked and cycled for a couple of years. I kept getting upper respiratory infections over and over along with sinus and ear infections. When I quit it got worse! I didn't know it at the time but my Dr. said I had quitters flu and there was little I could do about it except ride it out by not pushing myself physically. I was sick for almost an entire year and stopped riding altogether. When this illness finally passed and I got back on the bike it took me very little time to get back to where I was and within a month I was in better physical condition then I could have imagined. That was 18 years ago and at 53 I am in better shape then I was at 25. Stick to it man and take it a day at a time.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

TheSlug74 said:


> 3 days ago I gave away the evil weed. I am in my late 30's and have smoked a pack a day for over 20 years.
> 
> It has been a tough 3 days but I am hoping I can make this stick for fitness, financial and long term health issues.
> 
> ...


At age 49 I took up cycling again. I'd smoked for 35 years and cycling was the first thing I'd found in life that I liked better than smoking and that smoking interfered with. Nine months after taking up cycling, I quit smoking.

The first three days are the hardest. After that, the first two weeks are the hardest. Then, the second month it hard because that's when drug begins to lie to you saying in your head that it was easy enough to quit, so you can manage it any old time. So why not celebrate and pick up a pack? That's the insidiousness.

All these years later, I still have to be careful with myself, since I know exactly how good that first hit is going to make me feel.

I didn't notice much difference for the first six to eight months. I figured damage done, can't be reversed, so just HTFU. It wasn't until the next spring that I could say that I was doing better. Climbing without sounding like a Hoover, better speed, better endurance. We're not talking orders of magnitude here, but enough to notice.

The following year, an opportunity came along to join a bunch of riders from another forum on a ride in Colorado's Front Range. Besides having been a 35-year smoker, I'm a lifelong lowlander and flatlander. My home altitude is 475 feet. Unless I specifically take a longer route and seek out hills on my commute, it's 4½ miles and 98 feet of climbing. Flatland city.

Even so, I signed on for the ride and did whatever I could think of, and took whatever advice I could to train.

Early one sunny morning in July 2008, at age 51, 28 months after taking up cycling, and 19 months after quitting smoking, I found myself here










and rode my bike--my daily commuter, BTW, not some fancy climbing bike--to here.










I case you're wondering, it's true. There's no air up there.

I earned this jersey on that ride, 










It says, "Oxygen or altitude, pick one!" and it's from Club Hypoxia, the Front Range bike club that hosted the ride.

And FWIW, the smoking budget became my cycling budget, so I'm not any more money ahead than I was when I was smoking. But I'm very happy with the stable I've amassed. All paid for cash up front.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have never been a smoker and never understood why people do it but do understand it is highly addictive. I just want to say there is no question quitting is what you need to do. I am not sure cold turkey is the way to quit any addition, but if it works then great. Otherwise I am sure there are aids and support programs to help you quit.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

jnbrown said:


> I have never been a smoker and never understood why people do it but do understand it is highly addictive. I just want to say there is no question quitting is what you need to do. I am not sure cold turkey is the way to quit any addition, but if it works then great. Otherwise I am sure there are aids and support programs to help you quit.


I have to disagree with you on this. I was quite a heavy smoker, two packs or more a day, and quit cold turkey. I wanted to quit for some time before quiting. I tried to quit before quiting. But I couldn't quit till I up and decided to quit.

It takes will power to quit, and you don't get that from a patch or a little moral support. What's needed is carried inside and if you can't find that on your own, than I feel that your hold the decision to quit is not quite strong enough.

Kind of "Damn the torpedos and full speed ahead". Or as it's so eloquently put HTFU.

Hell if you can dig deep and ride a bike when your whole being just wants to stop, than you can quit smoking.


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Awesome inspiration here, and without trying to sound like a broken record - thanks again, as this is really helping me.... 

I am relatively new to posting on this forum and am amazed that in such a self-absorbed society we have become over 40 people have provided support and encourangement to a fella they do not know from a bar of soap. It really blows me away at what a great community exists on this site, and I really appreciate it.

Today is day seven without a lung-buster! 

Have been trying to ride about 40 to 80 kms a day to distract myself, and suprisingly, even after 7 days without the **** I have found the energy to do so (even though I have become sleep deprived in order to achieve this!)..... I realise this is not a realistic ongoing amount of riding I can do with my personal, work and family committments, but it sure has helped over the 1st week......

By the way, a pack of 25 lungbusters in Australia costs $17 from a supermarket or up to $20 from a fuel station.....so I am estimating over $7,000 a year in savings.....If I can keep this up, my wife has promised to commit this cash for a visit to the Tour de France for holiday in 2014!!!!!!! I know its only been a week, but crickey, this is the sort of motivation I need as we haven't been on an overseas holiday in years!!!!!!!!!

Will keep you all posted of how I go.....and as NJBiker72 stated....I don't think I could do this without the biking being such an integral part........

Thanks again for all the support, stories and motivation!!!!

Cheers,
TheSlug74


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

BruceW, great story and great photos! Well done mate. A great achievement!

Cheers,
TheSlug74


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

nolight said:


> Smoking is stupid. Cycling rox.


This quote gave me the absolute $hit$ being the 1st response to my OP and what I had requested in my OP. 

Reading back on it now, it makes me laugh......thanks (in retrospect nolight)....


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I quit smoking years ago and used zyban. most of these pills are actually anti depressants, nothing to do with nicotine, but they work. My sister worked in the cardiac recovery unit for a big hospital and she said they saw big results by taking the pills while lowering the number of cigarettes by one each day until your last. then you are done and take the pill for another month.


----------



## 1948D18 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've never smoked but just wanted to wish you all the best! You are doing the right thing for yourself.


----------



## sunawang (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't smoke again. It's not good for your health and you have to respect all people surround you by not smoking when getting chat wit them. Smoking is a bad attitude


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Congratulations BruceW and others who won their goal of not smoking. 
I'm fixing to light up another, enjoying the last of this pack, then chucking all cigarette materials and even my e-cigs, and going cold turkey again. This is going to suck, so I tallied up what I spent on cigs this year, and bought a steel road bike frame set for about the same amount, to remind and punish myself. I've got a kid, and I know I can't smoke around her so sneaking around to smoke or vape is a problem, and I don't want her to do it when she's a teen or ever. Someone suggested anti-depressants to quit smoking. I would be more scared of shrink drugs being addictive or having bad effects, than cigs. I think I will just buy a punching bag. Good luck all.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

sunawang said:


> Don't smoke again. It's not good for your health and you have to respect all people surround you by not smoking when getting chat wit them. Smoking is a bad attitude


Someone should quit smoking so that you don't have to smell the tobacco? Are you serious? Who do you think you are?

Your post is a bad attitude. Attitude like in your post annoyed me when I was a smoker and it still annoys me now five years after I quit.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I ocassionally will go for a cigar.... once every few months....

Too bad I don't look dashing like (part of Rule 22):


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, cigarettes. I don't see many cigarettes in the cycling scene but plenty of doobies get lit up on road and mtb rides.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Some say nicotine addiction is harder to overcome than the heroine one... I smoked a packet and half on average for (!)23 years, and only managed to quit with medication. Haven't smoked for the last 9 years, and never had cravings, not even once! Actually can't stand the smell...

For anyone wanting to quit, but finding it difficult. The medication name is* Zyban*; same substance is marketed also under the names of *Wellbutrin*/ *Bupropion* (all by GSK); it's a prescription drug, and a very effective for quitting smoking.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

role model....


----------



## stalekracker (Jan 6, 2013)

Sounds like an oxy-moron


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

First I will say that the very first post which read "Smoking is stupid. Cycling rox." did make me laugh a bit. I am not sure if it was because of the request to not post things like 'smoking sux', or just the general idea.

This being only my second post here, I'll try to be of some help.

I have never been a smoker, but a friend of mine has been for many years. Before I had to re-locate here to Virginia, he took up riding, and has ridden with me as well as he could (I let him set the pace). I could see how smoking hindered cardiovascular performance in a man my own age. He did stop smoking before I had to move away. Over a couple of months, I did see a decent increase in his performance. His time over distance bettered by about 25% in two months. He is doing even better now (I have not seen him in 9 months, but he even sounds better on the phone). How much better a person does after giving up smoking will vary from person to person. It's all in the genetics - etc.. But based on what my friend says, and seeing him better his performance over two months, you will feel better and perform better. I wish you luck in this.

One perk I did tell my friend: The two grand you save in smokes this year will get you a really nice road bike.


----------



## kulcha (May 23, 2012)

on the 31st dec 2012 i told myself to quit smoking starting 1st jan 2013 (i smoke one pack a day for more than 10years haha),
today is the 7th day i've not been smoking, i feel much better right now except some withdrawal symptoms,
i noticed the below when on trainer:
1. lower heart beat rate
2. i am breathing more effectively, i can feel my lungs, my lungs are like 'racing filter' now with more oxygen intake 
3. i have more 'torque' and can do longer intervals!
4. i don't feel as exhausted as before

thanks


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

kulcha said:


> on the 31st dec 2012 i told myself to quit smoking starting 1st jan 2013 (i smoke one pack a day for more than 10years haha),
> today is the 7th day i've not been smoking, i feel much better right now except some withdrawal symptoms,
> i noticed the below when on trainer:
> 1. lower heart beat rate
> ...


Congratulations on your 1st week of being smoke-free. Keep up the great work. When you get outside your performance gains will be well worth it.


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

Good luck dude, stick to it. The last cig I smoked was June 12, 1981. I remember the date because the nurse wrote on the chalkboard in my room in the intensive care unit when I was 29 years old. I was smoking 2+ packs a day, weighed 340 pounds, drank AT LEAST a twelve pack a day, and did cocaine like it was free. The doctor told me to get my affairs in order, because at that rate, my days were numbered. (I was hospitalized for heart problems....hmmmm, I wondered why). Thank god I listened to him. I never smoked another cigarette, though to this day the craving is there. I also shed 125 pounds, nixed the coke, quit drinking. 

I still battle weight and heart issues, but now I'm riding at least 20 miles per day (not a lot I know compared to most people on this forum) And in ok health given my past. Take it from me...NOTHING is worth smoking cigarettes...you'll start feeling better within days after quitting, and you'll replace it with things that aren't a constant money drain, and things like riding will become much easier, more enjoyable, and serve to improve your quality of life, rather than destroy it. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Rollingeezer said:


> Thank god I listened to him. I never smoked another cigarette, though to this day the craving is there. I also shed 125 pounds, nixed the coke, quit drinking.


Damn dude, Well Done!

But sometimes it's like, How many things am I gonna hafta quit before I die.


----------



## bucktales (Apr 25, 2011)

To all who want to quit or have recently quit - do yourself a favor and read The Easy Way to Stop Smoking by Allan Carr. It will really help you with the mental part of quitting - which, as I found, is probably 99% of the battle anyway. It worked for me: no drugs, no patches, no gum, nothing. After years of trying all that a book, of all things, did the trick. Who woulda thought?


----------



## DranCoin (Apr 11, 2012)

Gunna tell ya my story.

I smoked for about 2 years first year once in a blue moon then it picked up after i started working HVAC.
After a while i would yak every time i smoked a sig. Picked up road biking to try and help recover some of my lungs.
Then i moved out west to Colorado. i been here 3 weeks and im out of breath walking up steps atm haha. gotta find some beginner no grade paths out here. (good luck)


----------



## CycleFiend17 (Aug 27, 2012)

Back when I used to run alot. I quit smoking for a time and noticed significant improvements in my run times, especially anything beyond 1 mile. 
Nowadays though I am back to smoking and dreaming of finding the strength to quite. I dont cycle competitively but find that any ride longer than 30 minutes has me significantly more gassed than my riding partner that does not smoke.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

It'll be 15 days until I hit 1 year of quitting smoking. 

I started cycling in July 2011 and I was still smoking back then. Most of my teenage life I was an athlete but as well a smoker. It didn't quite affect me until I hit about 23 when I started noticing a decline on my performance. 

How did I quit: Cold turkey. It's all in the mind. No patches, gum nor medications work. 

Goodluck to those who are trying to kick the habit. I did 4000kms in 2012. Not bad for a rookie who just picked up the sport.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I was a smoker for more than 35 years and I quit when I started riding bikes. I had several quit attempts until I found this web site and helped me through the process. I've been quit for over a year now and I could not be happier I did. If you are really interested in quiting check it out.

QuitSmokingMessageBoard.com • View forum - Quit Smoking Main Board

It's a bunch of guys to support one another, it's like riding the draft from all the people that quit and are there to help you. PM me if you want ever want to talk about quiting.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

TheSlug74 said:


> Anyone out there cycle and smoke?
> 
> Started cycling a few months back, and during this time have changed many aspects of my life in a positive way to accommodate my new found love.... The one thing I have regrettably continued to do is smoke.
> 
> ...


First congratulations- what you're doing is great for you, your family, society, everyone. Much easier to continue doing the same things than changing, particularly when those things are addictive. 

I quit smoking about 25 years ago. Biking helps because the feedback from your lungs when they are mucked up from smoking is pretty drastic- there's no rationalizing to yourself as might be possible with bowling or golf (no offense to either). I still have trouble breathing when climbing very hard in cold weather- I blame smoking but my doc says it's probably the frigid air. 

The best tip is to avoid situations/people where you smoked. Don't worry, you can explain it to them, and later you can still hang out with them. Also something like sunflower seeds can help break the actual physical habits of lighting, puffing, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

So far, so good, for me. I can't afford a little red sports car, so I'm putting together a road bicycle. hahhaha. I'm off the cigs, so far so good. Dashed my e-cigs too, didn't even try to give them away, I knew I'd puff on them if they were around. I am suffering insomnia pretty bad. My appetite has been better though, and I don't feel as crabby or sick as the first week. I feel aggravated and at times nauseous though. Blah. I just think about that red bike, and how my wife likes my butt when I wear the bike shorts. hahaha


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

Its been a while since I started this thread and a while since I have posted on it so I thought I would post an update.

It has now been 20 days since I stopped smoking......

It has not been easy and at times extremely difficult. I won't lie about that. Thankfully, my wife hasn't left me yet.... as there has been times when I have been a little on the deranged and aggitated side!!! To explain, this is about my 20th attempt in the last 20 or so years to stop, but NEVER have I achieved this length of abstanence so I am feeling awesome and extremely positive about this being a fix for life!!!!

I think as previously mentioned I have been doing a fair bit more riding than usual to keep my mind occupied through all this, and am typically hitting up to 200km plus a weekend as well as some mid week rides (weekend have typically been when I have drank and smoked most - up to 2 packs a day from my normal 1 pack a day...so it seemed "logical" to spend more time on the bike on weekends as part of my "get well plan")

Today is an appropriate day for this post. In my OP I asked about the time it takes to see benefits etc......

Today, I did a 70km loop. The part of this I measure most is a 31km loop through the local national park. After a 5 km decent where you reach in excess of 70km/hr and is over in about 5 mins, the next 26km is all up hill. You are shielded from wind etc, so unless you are having a "bad day" times are pretty consistent. Climbing steepness grades vary from 2% to 21.9% with a few hundred meter flat sections. Yes yes hurry up, what is you point????

Today I ripped 10 mins off my previous personal best on this ride (ie over the 31km climbing part)! Yes, I have been doing more kms than normal since I quit smoking (and this can count somewhat towards this effort), but the 500 + lungbusters I have obstained from in the past 20 days I think has to be the most contributing factor....

I doubt this extreme level of improvement will continue to this extent, but in reading on effects on lung restoration etc I am only supposed to see improvements in b/w 2-3 months? Rubbish! 3 weeks in and the differences are amazing....Lets see if the legs can hold up to the lungs! I hope they do....

Anyway, for those on the same journey as me, I wish you the best of luck and stick with it. The cycling benefits are amazing.....For those who have posted messages of encouragement I thank you. They have helped me immensly.

Just my 2 bobs worth on how its been going.....

And as the 2nd posted mentioned......"Smoking SUX, Cycling ROX!!!!!!!" :thumbsup:

Cheers,
The Slug


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

PS: An afterthough for those looking for % improvements etc...

The 1o min bettering of my PB was from 1hr 19m to 1hr 09m....


PS2: The photo on my avatar is not really me....otherwise it would have taken 3hrs 09 mins (that is if I even managed to get up the 21.9% gradients in the first place!!!!) 

Not putting $hit on bigger people. I have lost 20kg in the last year so not one to judge. Just thought that photo looked pretty funny.... 

Cheers,
The Slug....


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

Rollingeezer said:


> I still battle weight and heart issues, but now I'm riding at least 20 miles per day (not a lot I know compared to most people on this forum) And in ok health given my past.



Compared to some, I ride a TON of miles (14,500 in 2012). Compared to others, I am mediocre (I know a few pros who log 25,000 a year). To me, it's just miles. I do applaud you for the 20 per day with weight and heart issues. I know healthy people well under 200 pounds who will not do that. So you are addressing issues you have, but not over-doing it. 20 miles a day adds up. If you ride just 200 days in the year, there's a 4,000 mile total. That's a lot more than many people do. Whatever the number of days in the year you ride, kudos to you for the commitment you have. Good riding and stay safe.


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

I quit years ago. Used the patch and chewed gum. It was nt the first time I quit, but I have not smoked my cervical fusion, august 2005. I cold not even laugh with out getting short of breath. Now I am kayaking miles at a time, not just downstream. Got my first road bike getting tweaked before I pick it up. My advice, don't quit quitting.
I still have a hard time due to the COPD I developed from a combination of smoking and exposure to stuff in the USN. But it could be worse, could have kept smoking and be using oxygen, walking with a walker and wheezing on the way to the fridge.


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

here's the secret to not starting again: when you think" I've made it xx days without a cigarette...I've successes fully quit. Now I'm going to just take one drag just to remember what it was like" DON'T DO IT..you'll have just started again. May as well buy a case of cartons. Successfully quitting means never taking that drag again. Ok, end of sermon. Good luck and keep it up!


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Check this place out:

QuitSmokingMessageBoard.com • View forum - Quit Smoking Main Board

Seriously, it made the difference for me and countless other people.


----------



## magicdragon (Jan 14, 2013)

My story is slightly different. I stopped smoking for 3 years and recently picked it up. I recently bought a Progressive Mini Velo bike to keep up with my 10 year old daughter on her park rides and realized that on uphills she overtakes me! Now I need to stop smoking once again and I'll be a good thing. I realize how much I enjoy cycling and cycling fast so I need to look after the engine (body) better. After cycling for less then a month after a 30 year hiatus I must say how stupid of me to have given up cycling in the first place. Getting fit without the tedium of a gym.


----------



## bmor_62 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am on day number 8. Am using gum and it`s going ok so far. It`s been pretty cold here lately and it snowed a couple inches yesterday, so it`s been a few weeks since I have ridden. To the OP, keep it up, stay strong!


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

bmor_62 said:


> I am on day number 8. Am using gum and it`s going ok so far. It`s been pretty cold here lately and it snowed a couple inches yesterday, so it`s been a few weeks since I have ridden. To the OP, keep it up, stay strong!


Well done champ! Have been staying strong, and hope you do also!!!!

On holidays on the Nth coast of New South Wales (Australia) and have taken the bike with me. Been trying to ride and have even met up with the local bike club and hit their group rides..... Keeping up with this lot in the heat has been more than enough inspiration to stay off the smokes!!!!!


----------



## mybutthurts (Nov 19, 2012)

I have heard it said, "It isn't the caboose that kills you, it's the engine". This means to me that I forever have to avoid that first smoke. If for a moment I think I can have one I am in serious trouble. Thanks for the thread, it helped to remind me that I can't have even one.


----------



## E.J.2 (Dec 29, 2008)

I smoke 2 cigars a week.....sometimes more, rarely less.


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

mybutthurts said:


> I have heard it said, "It isn't the caboose that kills you, it's the engine". This means to me that I forever have to avoid that first smoke. If for a moment I think I can have one I am in serious trouble. Thanks for the thread, it helped to remind me that I can't have even one.


Funny....I am from Australia and had to google "caboose"!!!!! But well put....

Gonna start using that quote here in the little coastal town I am holidaying in and laugh at the confused expressions on peoples faces !!!!

But great saying and reminder that its the first one that will get ya....


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

You'll find some smoking & cycling here


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoked for years and stopped when I started riding but it was a little too late, I can't ride in extreme cold or I get Pluerisy. Cycling a the best thing I've ever taken up and smoking was the best thing I gave up. Stick with it!


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

velodog said:


> You'll find some smoking & cycling here


Thanks Velodog! That is AWESOME!!!!!! Funniest thing I have seen in ages...
Le peletooooooonnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## 68gtosca (Aug 7, 2011)

Gentlemen:

If you cannot quit smoking for yourself, quit for your kids. No one should have to watch a parent die an inch at a time from cancer. I have watched my step-father and grandfather die of lung cancer. Both lasted over a year. In the end both could not even get out of bed to take a shxx. They were just a piece of rotting fresh waiting for the end. A bad way to die. A bad way to be go.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

Slug, are you still smoking any?


----------



## peterbotwin (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to smoke during my workouts, making stop every half an our. But it was really hard to bike long distances, so I stopped smoking. And now everything is better)


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Used2Run said:


> Slug, are you still smoking any?


Been 5 weeks and 4 days without one now 

Stopped on Xmas Day 2012.....An easy day to remember....and a nice present for my wife, 5 yr old daughter .... and myself....


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

That's awesome and I bet you can keep it up! Also, I hope you're not as grouchy as the woman in your pic.


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

1 month smoke free, no e-cigs either.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats! Keep it up and soon any cravings you still have will be going away.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I did not realize until now that you are an Aussie. Smokes cost a great deal more there than they do in the USA (better than 2x). It always surprised me that there were about the same number of smokers there as here. Anyway, keep up the fight in your efforts to quit. It will be well worth it once you get through the tough part


----------



## Psyclist.Pinkbike (Feb 1, 2013)

Been smoking again (restarted) for 5 months now, but I'm determined to quit again. 

It really messes you up smoking and cycling.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations on quitting, I quit smoking Dec 30 2011 a month after I got into cycling, haven't smoked since and I feel great...


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

After I retired my body was going to crap. I went to a hypnotist to quit smoking. One visit... five years ago and cost me $200. Best investment I ever made. I put out my last cigarette in the parking lot of the hypnotist's office. I had tried many times before... and used the nicotine mints along with the hypnotist.

I continued to gain weight and developed a foot problem. I bought a used bicycle I saw along the road hoping I could at least get fresh air by bicycling.

After upping my cycling routine greatly I replacing the old bicycle with a new nicer road bike. I downloaded a diet app (I used Lose it!, but understand the My Fitness Pal app is really popular as well). Through diet, cycling, and exercise I lost 80 pounds last season. 

I am fitter and stronger today... than I was twenty five years ago.


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

camping biker said:


> 1 month smoke free, no e-cigs either.


Good work mate! 

Did you end up buying a punching bag like you were saying???? I have had my moments also :mad2: but they are definitely reducing in intensity as time has passed.......


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

"Fool for a Cigarette"
Ry Cooder


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

QUOTE=velodog;4270367]"Fool for a Cigarette"
Ry Cooder





[/QUOTE]

Hmmmm.....:thumbsup: bigtime.... RC = Legend..... still have a CD I got for my 21st B/Day 18 years ago..... RC and Ali Farke Toure...... one of the best CDs I have ever been given.... 

....Hmmm....actually,,,buddy guy and junor wells given to me that same birthday is just as good......


----------



## monkeydad (Feb 11, 2013)

post #3...good luck on the smoking


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done with the quit. I quit on November 2011 and saved over $2000 in one year and bought me a dream bike (to my standars). Quiting is the best decision for the rest of your life, congratulations.


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Frankuota said:


> Well done with the quit. I quit on November 2011 and saved over $2000 in one year and bought me a dream bike (to my standars). Quiting is the best decision for the rest of your life, congratulations.


Thank you sir......Well done and keep it up. Personally, I am extremely excited at it is 7 weeks now!!!!!

In Australia, smokes are approx $17-19 per packet. I used to smoke 1 packet per day + more on weekends.... Me now saveth $7,000 a year if I keep it up...... 

And not to mention the most important bit.....after 7 weeks, I am soooo much faster on LE PELO!!!!!!! I was happy with my speed, endurance, and climbing abilities....now I am soooooo much happier....way beyond the results of "normal training" gains....

Again, thank you for your encouragement... 

And anyone else who comes across this post and is thinking of stopping??? You can do it!!!! There is heaps of support out there if you are serious about this.......

I may even change my name from TheSlug74 to TheRabbit74???? Naaaahhh, probably not.....


----------



## kipfromnightrider (May 31, 2018)

Hey man - I’m a passionate commuter and pleasure cyclist and want to get into racing. I log about 50-100 miles a week sometimes more. I’m wondering if you quit cold turkey and did you gain weight? I am skinny now and fast on the bike and self conscious about weight so this is something that concerns me.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

kipfromnightrider said:


> Hey man - I’m a passionate commuter and pleasure cyclist and want to get into racing. I log about 50-100 miles a week sometimes more. I’m wondering if you quit cold turkey and did you gain weight? I am skinny now and fast on the bike and self conscious about weight so this is something that concerns me.


op hasn't posted in 5 years but the answer is in the thread.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I usually limit myself to a small bowl before riding. I rode one day this week without, about the same ridewise.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

back years ago, my best friend quit cold turkey, used the money saved to buy his dream car, Nissan GTR...

on the other hand, my SIL decided this year at 30 years old, the best thing to do was to take up smoking... and she is smashing that goal.:mad2:


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

duriel said:


> I usually limit myself to a small bowl before riding.


i do that on occasion as well. sometimes it simply gives me motivation to ride when i'm not feeling quite up to it.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

blackfrancois said:


> i do that on occasion as well. sometimes it simply gives me motivation to ride when i'm not feeling quite up to it.


Heck, it's once given me the motivation to sweep all the gravel out of the intersection in front of my house.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

dir-t said:


> Heck, it's once given me the motivation to sweep all the gravel out of the intersection in front of my house.


i know! I don't understand the "lazy" stereotype. i often feel the need to busy myself with something, like overhaul a bb, go for a ride, cook, or play my guitar.

re: smoking cigarettes and cycling ... i saw a bunch of folks doing these two things at the same time when i was in amsterdam.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

blackfrancois said:


> i know! I don't understand the "lazy" stereotype. i often feel the need to busy myself with something, like overhaul a bb, go for a ride, cook, or play my guitar.


Same here. There's a reason I have the nicest yard and fence in my neighborhood. 

My non-smoking friend once asked me, "is that your hyper and annoying weed or your relaxed, mellow, fun to be around weed?".


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

dir-t said:


> Same here. There's a reason I have the nicest yard and fence in my neighborhood.


oh, yeah! i even start pulling the neighbor's dandelions!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

factory feel said:


> op hasn't posted in 5 years but the answer is in the thread.


Short answer:

Giving up the evil nicotine will be a beotch. You will gain weight. Riding improves when you get your wind back. :thumbsup:


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

duriel said:


> I usually limit myself to a small bowl before riding. I rode one day this week without, about the same ridewise.





blackfrancois said:


> i do that on occasion as well. sometimes it simply gives me motivation to ride when i'm not feeling quite up to it.


Wouldn't that be considered doping?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Just have to say, I don't get the smoking cigarette thing. I am looking after my elderly Mom now who needs oxygen who smoked into her 50's and she also played tennis with limited wind into her 60's. She now has pretty severe COPD and needs oxygen to go grocery shopping. I get the recreational marijuana thing...like having an occasional drink...but not cigarettes every day or booze or marijuana every day either.

I hate cigarettes and have pretty strong disdain for those that invade my space with them. I know perfectly fine people that smoked. One of best buddies died young from it. I hate cigarette smoke and don't get people that put that $h!t in their body everyday diminishing their quality of life while trying to live. How different, we as a humanity are. Some train for triathlons in an effort to maximize their lung capacity and others squander it away stupidly shortening their life but moveover, quality of life while they are here...for what?...a filthy habit of inhaling toxins? Crack makes more sense...lol. Something simply like climbing a flight of stairs affected by a choice. That's all.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe the improvements will depend on how long and how much you smoked versus how long since the cessation. It's probably not straight line either if one measured the improvement over say 1-2 years.

Echo the sentiments over the stupidity of the habit. I've followed the acting career of Leonard Nimoy over the years and he lost significant lung function later in life to the point he couldn't breathe without oxygen assist and eventually died as a result.


----------



## Sproiteboike (Jun 9, 2018)

I quit smoking and drinking, but still suck on the bike  hopefully I'll get better with time. Though tbh i definitely feel better overall after quitting smoking, looking back it's so disgusting!!


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

11spd said:


> Just have to say, I don't get the smoking cigarette thing. I am looking after my elderly Mom now who needs oxygen who smoked into her 50's and she also played tennis with limited wind into her 60's. She now has pretty severe COPD and needs oxygen to go grocery shopping. I get the recreational marijuana thing...like having an occasional drink...but not cigarettes every day or booze or marijuana every day either.
> 
> I hate cigarettes and have pretty strong disdain for those that invade my space with them. I know perfectly fine people that smoked. One of best buddies died young from it. I hate cigarette smoke and don't get people that put that $h!t in their body everyday diminishing their quality of life while trying to live. How different, we as a humanity are. Some train for triathlons in an effort to maximize their lung capacity and others squander it away stupidly shortening their life but moveover, quality of life while they are here...for what?...a filthy habit of inhaling toxins? Crack makes more sense...lol. Something simply like climbing a flight of stairs affected by a choice. That's all.


But it looks so cool, right?


----------



## kipfromnightrider (May 31, 2018)

7 days smoke free - the improvements are extreme and noticeable


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

11spd said:


> Just have to say, I don't get the smoking cigarette thing. I am looking after my elderly Mom now who needs oxygen who smoked into her 50's and she also played tennis with limited wind into her 60's. She now has pretty severe COPD and needs oxygen to go grocery shopping. I get the recreational marijuana thing...like having an occasional drink...but not cigarettes every day or booze or marijuana every day either.
> 
> I hate cigarettes and have pretty strong disdain for those that invade my space with them. I know perfectly fine people that smoked. One of best buddies died young from it. I hate cigarette smoke and don't get people that put that $h!t in their body everyday diminishing their quality of life while trying to live. How different, we as a humanity are. Some train for triathlons in an effort to maximize their lung capacity and others squander it away stupidly shortening their life but moveover, quality of life while they are here...for what?...a filthy habit of inhaling toxins? Crack makes more sense...lol. Something simply like climbing a flight of stairs affected by a choice. That's all.


Your point is well taken about cigarette and other tobacco smoking. I have never been a smoker and only tried it a couple of times in college. It never did anything for me other than make my eyes water and my throat scratchy.

However, having had friends who were smokers and even died from smoking related diseases, I don't begrudge people who smoke. I don't particularly like their smoke in my space, but I sort of understand where they are. It is a very powerful addiction more powerful than alcohol and many recreational drugs. I've seen people with lung cancer, COPD, CHF all suffer while still puffing. It is also a fallback for many recovering/recovered alcoholics. In the grand scheme of things, alcoholism is more debilitating and ultimately fatal than tobacco smoking.

I also believe certain people are hardwired to be susceptible or not to addictions. Many people who quit an addiction soon find another one. It also manifests itself in other parts of a person's life like the ability to live within one's means. It's not a "weakness", it's just who they are.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> Your point is well taken about cigarette and other tobacco smoking. I have never been a smoker and only tried it a couple of times in college. It never did anything for me other than make my eyes water and my throat scratchy.
> 
> However, having had friends who were smokers and even died from smoking related diseases, I don't begrudge people who smoke. I don't particularly like their smoke in my space, but I sort of understand where they are. It is a very powerful addiction more powerful than alcohol and many recreational drugs. I've seen people with lung cancer, COPD, CHF all suffer while still puffing. It is also a fallback for many recovering/recovered alcoholics. In the grand scheme of things, alcoholism is more debilitating and ultimately fatal than tobacco smoking.
> 
> I also believe certain people are hardwired to be susceptible or not to addictions. Many people who quit an addiction soon find another one. It also manifests itself in other parts of a person's life like the ability to live within one's means. *It's not a "weakness", it's just who they are*.


It _may_ be "who they are" but _it is _a weakness. 

If one is powerless over addiction, "who they are", it takes great strength to overcome the addiction. And whether addiction is defeated or steered towards something that is less harmful to ones self or loved ones, it is still a matter of great strength.

If one is weak, they are as good as lost, but with strength there is hope.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

11spd said:


> Just have to say, I don't get the smoking cigarette thing. I am looking after my elderly Mom now who needs oxygen who smoked into her 50's and she also played tennis with limited wind into her 60's. She now has pretty severe COPD and needs oxygen to go grocery shopping. I get the recreational marijuana thing...like having an occasional drink...but not cigarettes every day or booze or marijuana every day either.
> 
> I hate cigarettes and have pretty strong disdain for those that invade my space with them. I know perfectly fine people that smoked. One of best buddies died young from it. I hate cigarette smoke and don't get people that put that $h!t in their body everyday diminishing their quality of life while trying to live. How different, we as a humanity are. Some train for triathlons in an effort to maximize their lung capacity and others squander it away stupidly shortening their life but moveover, quality of life while they are here...for what?...a filthy habit of inhaling toxins? Crack makes more sense...lol. Something simply like climbing a flight of stairs affected by a choice. That's all.


Back in the day, people were told and believed cigarettes were refreshing and good for you.
By the time consumers found out through Congress and the Surgeon Generals report it was too late, they were hooked.

I remember as a 7 year old seeing the surgeon generals warning and wondering what is was, it stood out and seemed odd for a kid my age to be able to grasp what it was all about.

I remember asking my parents what does that mean?

It's something that has stuck in my mind for 50 years.

Luckily, I've never smoked a cigarette because I have an addictive personality and would have been unable to stop.

Try to look at your mothers situation in that way and it will be easier too have empathy and understanding.

Good luck to her.




> _Lung cancer was once a very rare disease, so rare that doctors took special notice when confronted with a case, thinking it a once-in-a-lifetime oddity. Mechanisation and mass marketing towards the end of the 19th century popularised the cigarette habit, however, causing a global lung cancer epidemic. Cigarettes were recognised as the cause of the epidemic in the 1940s and 1950s, with the confluence of studies from epidemiology, animal experiments, cellular pathology and chemical analytics. Cigarette manufacturers disputed this evidence, as part of an orchestrated conspiracy to salvage cigarette sales. Propagandising the public proved successful, judging from secret tobacco industry measurements of the impact of denialist propaganda. As late as 1960 only one-third of all US doctors believed that the case against cigarettes had been established. The cigarette is the deadliest artefact in the history of human civilisation. Cigarettes cause about 1 lung cancer death per 3 or 4 million smoked, which explains why the scale of the epidemic is so large today. Cigarettes cause about 1.5 million deaths from lung cancer per year, a number that will rise to nearly 2 million per year by the 2020s or 2030s, even if consumption rates decline in the interim. Part of the ease of cigarette manufacturing stems from the ubiquity of high-speed cigarette making machines, which crank out 20 000 cigarettes per min. Cigarette makers make about a penny in profit for every cigarette sold, which means that the value of a life to a cigarette maker is about US$10 000._


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

factory feel said:


> Back in the day, people were told and believed cigarettes were refreshing and good for you. By the time consumers found out through Congress and the Surgeon Generals report it was too late, they were hooked.


Sorry, I don't intend to be insensitive, however, the politically correct excuse listed above is just pure bull puckey.. Smoking was cool in our parents days and everyone knew it was bad for their health, everyone!!!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

n2deep said:


> Sorry, I don't intend to be insensitive, however, the politically correct excuse listed above is just pure bull puckey.. Smoking was cool in our parents days and everyone knew it was bad for their health, everyone!!!


I agree. The generation that truly did not know smoking was bad has long past. We have had warnings on cigarette packs since 1965. I don't find it credible that anyone starting smoking today is not 100% aware the cigarettes are bad for you. Still people start smoking everyday. Perhaps at a young age they feel invincible or they believe they can easily quit later.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

My local bike club turned 50 last year, and they posted a whole bunch of pictures of rides from back in 1967. Of course the pics showed a lot of old 'heavyweight' bikes along with the better road bikes and mid-weight British uprights of the time. nobody was wearing 'kit' in the modern sense, and a lot of kids joined the ride. how much things have changed....

Probably the shot that told you just how much times had changed was one shot of the mid-ride break, where several riders were having a cigarette!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

factory feel said:


> By the time consumers found out through Congress and the Surgeon Generals report it was too late, they were hooked.


Congress, really???? I don't think they are on your side, they are 'corporate' bought and paid for!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> I agree. The generation that truly did not know smoking was bad has long past. We have had warnings on cigarette packs since 1965. I don't find it credible that anyone starting smoking today is not 100% aware the cigarettes are bad for you. Still people start smoking everyday. Perhaps at a young age they feel invincible or they believe they can easily quit later.


People do start smoking everyday, however, the percentage of people in the US who smoke is way lower than it was in the 1960's.

I am old enough to remember when cigarettes were advertised on TV and radio. That was outlawed in 1970.

And I found an issue of Consumer Reports from the 1950's which rated cigarettes. Yep, that's right!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

born in the 1920s, my father started smoking at age 11. by the time he became a parent, he was chain-smoking 4 packs a day...

being asthmatic, I had an intensely negative reaction to his habit. my mother threatened to divorce him if he didn't quit.

there's few things I detest more than cigarettes and the inconsiderate jerks that think their nicotine addiction gives them the right to pollute the air in public spaces and then throw their butts on the ground.


----------

